
Show HN: Fluxo – Build a financial model in minutes, not days - gustavofluxo
https://www.fluxo.ai
======
dunky11
Also the buttons at the top inside the navgation (HOW IT WORKS, PRICING, DOCS,
SIGN IN) have too little contrast with the blue background. There are white
but have an opacity of 0.6. Set the opacity to 1 and they look much better.
Add maybe a border effect on hover.

~~~
gustavofluxo
Thanks, I've just changed it. It's definitely looking better. I tried border
effects but I think they're too much for my (almost nonexistent) design
skills.

~~~
dunky11
I think you have problems with the mobile navigation now :) The hover effect
makes the background white, however the text is now white too. I would do
somethink like: .navigation:hover { border: 2px solid white; margin: -2px; }
And tweak the border-radius/border-color a little bit maybe. The hover effect
on the non mobile navigation is fine.

~~~
gustavofluxo
Don't need to write CSS, built the website with Webflow :)

------
tutuncommon
Probably a time saver but IMO building a model from scratch is the only way to
really understand any business. You can use a tool like this and it will
certainly let you “get a handle on it” but I would still recommend the manual
method.

~~~
gustavofluxo
Thanks for the feedback.

While Fluxo lets you automate a bunch of tedious things, it's still on the
user to create the whole business logic of the model.

The idea is that you can build a model exactly as you would in Excel, just
easier. Some examples: \- instead of copying and pasting data from other
places, integrating through an api \- instead of duplicating entire sheets to
create multiple scenarios, just add a scenario to a dropdown \- instead of
having to create separate tables for monthly, quarterly, and annual views,
select how you want aggregations to work and change the view with a toggle.

------
texasbigdata
One thing to maybe explicitly stated, to compete with adaptive insights and
anaplan, is that the model (assuming) auto updates with actuals monthly.

~~~
gustavofluxo
Hmm, good point. The way it works now is: if an actual is coming from an
external source or a formula, it updates automatically (if it's manual, it
doesn't). Once a month is closed and you want to start using that month as an
actual, not a forecast, you just need to press a button "finalize all actuals
for current month", and it all happens automatically.

We are positioning our product as much more lightweight and affordable
solution than Adaptive or Anaplan.

------
dunky11
At the subscription plans you have a weird looking outer border which wraps
the four plans. I would just drop it, looks much better without it.

~~~
gustavofluxo
Good catch, that was not on purpose.

------
dunky11
On smaller viewports the footer has a left and right margin of 15px. I would
drop that and always make the footer fill 100% of the width.

~~~
gustavofluxo
done

------
nkkollaw
It would be nice to have a sample table just to see how it works :-/

Looks great, though!

~~~
gustavofluxo
Thanks!

Two of the features we are considering next are templates and a guide/in-app
training. Which one do you think would be more valuable to you?

(Also, I can answer any specific questions on the chat if you are logged in)

~~~
nkkollaw
I think it's helpful when if you open an empty dashboard, there is an example
that uses all the features that you can play with.

I logged out because I couldn't really gauge the product without doing a lot
of work.

Zenkit does what I'm talking about pretty well, if you're interested in this
pattern.

~~~
gustavofluxo
Got it, thanks for the feedback. Certainly something we’re going to work to
improve

------
dicefordeath
Congrats on the launch!

~~~
gustavofluxo
Thanks!

